# Daemon Pro tools error:-1



## Hagino Raijin (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, I just downloaded Daemon Tools lite.

I am trying to mount a drive, however, when I click the Virtual CD/DVD-ROM button, and I select a drive, an error box comes up saying 

Daemon Pro tools error:-1

I tried looking for this on the internet... what does it mean? How do I fix this problem?


----------

